# BURN HELP



## checkersthetegu (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi im in need of some help. My tegu likes to jump at her light often and recently to prevent the light from falling off the caging it was tied down using coated wiring. Obviously that won't stop her from jumping but it prevents house fires by keeping it on the cage. Unfortunately she jumps and after giving her a bath today i noticed a few tiny little burns marks about the size of a pin head. What course of action should i take to treat the burns? i plan to raise the light so it sits off the screening to prevent any future burns. Any advice helps thanks.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of the kids put a toy on top of my tegu's enclosure and it melted causing my male giant a burn a bit more serious than yours, what I did was bathe him in betadine and apply antibiotic ointment, a month later its almost gone after his shed, its still visible but its all healed up

Forgot to mention you have to keep a constant eye on it, any signs of infection and you need to see a vet pronto


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 27, 2012)

get like a thing that you put meat on a grill and use that as like a barrier


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2012)

Munstro you never want to cover it up, it needs to breathe in order to heal, just keep and clean and apply the antibiotics


----------



## james.w (Mar 27, 2012)

I doubt they are burns unless he was able to make contact for an extended period of time. Bumping into something hot isn't going to cause a burn.


----------



## checkersthetegu (Mar 28, 2012)

Well james what else do you think they could be? They are super small dots like 2 or 3 of them and there brownish that didin't come off with her bath.


----------



## james.w (Mar 28, 2012)

Possibly just odd colored scales, that may change with a shed. Possible fungal infection (highly unlikely). Pics would help to try and figure out what is going on.


----------



## checkersthetegu (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think there just odd colored scales because there on the head right between the eyes where the scales are much to big to mistake for the extremely small size dots.


----------



## james.w (Mar 28, 2012)

Can you post pics? The all American I just sold had some odd spots on his head and back. They looked to me like dry skin.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 28, 2012)

I was afraid of the same thing. I squared off the openings for lights and ceramic heaters. I built a box out of 2x3 fir with 1/2" hardware welded wire cloth which I screwed to the inside of the cage. I use deep clamp fixtures which sit on the screen which is about 3" inside of the enclosure. This gives me the flexibility of changing the wattage of the UVB/UVA bulbs to match variences in ambient temperature in my old house. I also raise or lower the substrate level to increase or decrease the surface basking temps of their basking areas.


----------



## saided (Apr 2, 2012)

My tegu has a pretty large burn from using his cage lame to hold onto while he crawled out the vent. As he was doing so he must have rested with his side touching the heat lamp. It's pretty nasty and taking a while to heal, but Betadine is really the best I think. Dilute it in the bath and let your tegu soak, or dilute some on a Q-tip and apply it. Dont cake on neosporin or cover it cause you dont want to trap any bacteria in it. 

If its as small as you say, im sure he'll heal fine with a little extra TLC from you. 
good luck


----------

